# Roadmaster rear rack on ebay



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 22, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=232117275935


----------



## jkent (Oct 22, 2016)

I think there are quite a few of us that have that rack on our radar. I've been on the look out for that rack for probably four years.
There is probably even an old wanted thread floating around here on The Cabe somewhere. I have all but gave up on trying to find it, Until now.
But it will probably go for way more than I can afford.
JKent


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 23, 2016)

Indeed


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 23, 2016)

I wonder where the rest of the bike is. That guy has a couple other hard to find bicycle parts for sale right now.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 24, 2016)

510$ Somebody needed it.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2020)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> 510$ Somebody needed it.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 16, 2020)

This guy has sold 5 of these taillights in the last few months. Same guy bought all of them. Think his name is Jim   


John said:


> View attachment 1175380


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 18, 2020)

If this rack isn't on a bike yet I'd be interested in purchasing.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 19, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> If this rack isn't on a bike yet I'd be interested in purchasing.
> 
> Thanks
> ChadView attachment 1177051



Chad the original post is from 2016


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm aware, doesn't change my interest in it.


Krakatoa said:


> Chad the original post is from 2016


----------



## John (Apr 20, 2020)

NFS still looking to put it on something.


----------



## John Gailey (Apr 21, 2020)

It wouldn't be accurate for the purists, but it sure would look good.


----------

